# Another Seller Telling White-Lies on Ebay



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Here's another seller on e-bay touting his batch of cars for auction that he bought from someone:
http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/Slo...rksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em282?_trksid=p3911.c0.m282

I hate people who do this............


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have dealt with that seller,everything went well,nothing bad to say.would recommend him again...just saying..


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What is he doing wrong?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I feel like I missed something... but that happens a lot lately.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I pulled up that auction on the white Ram with blue stripes listed as 'CAR IS NEW IN CUBE .......THIS IS BRAND NEW NEVER RAN..' and we all know thats just a pullback body mounted on an XT chassis. I mean its not a HUGE lie, but its definitely not MISP or anything....


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Are they "Minty" from a smoke free environment?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Touters never prosper. nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotnewbie69 said:


> i have dealt with that seller,everything went well,nothing bad to say.would recommend him again...just saying..


Me too -- recently got a gold Roadrunner stock car that I didn't have.

Maybe the pullback bods were on the chassis when he got the collection, I don't know. All I do know is I got the car and the deal was done no problems.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sorry, I don't see anything wrong with his auctions.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry - i dont see anything wrong .. 

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Multicolor Description = Rainbow Tout  nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, I'd agree, not seeing anything that would make me feel I was taken. Heck, I've seen alot worse. rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Surely not as good as the trevco "from my personal collection" ornement stockers with tyco pan chassis....

One went for 29 bucks:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have a serious problem if he was portraying them as "vintage" or something to that effect. This seller may or may not know any of the history of these cars, but at least he's not telling a fish tale or overly flowering them up. I don't see no "glass is crystal clear" or the "wheelwells are perfect and uncut" BS that another un-named seller has a cronic tendancy to do. I don't see anything wrong with his listings.. Maybe I'm missing something??? I do know this much.. I don't have the Xtraction or AW tjet release colors memorized.. If I like the color and style of a body, I'm gonna buy it... If it comes with a running chassis, even better.. Just my simple minded thoughts...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This one I have a problem with!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170294539503&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Picture shows eight cars, the box, and the straights. None of these are included in the auction. The most I've seen these go for is about $25.00. Incidently, I sold him one of these, this past fall... for under $15.00. I realize business is business, and it was my own doing to list in the dead time of the year, but scamming people by showing all these extras, which are not included, is pure BS. I also find it a tad curious that the other bidder stopped right at the point (50.01) as the winner.. Hard to match a $$ figue like that. Mebbee it's a coincidence??


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

That looks like Mr Coney web site pricing. I think most guys now what a JL pullback body is. I have some for sell on fleabay that are chrome silver edition. These are still in the box. I try to give a detailed description on all items.But there are those that pray on someone not knowing there stuff and thoughs are the sellers we should not deal with.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I loved the comment "Are they "Minty" from a smoke free environment?"  My favorite ebay listing (not this seller) is a picture of a pile of rotten tires called rare or hard to find vintage parts.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

He still has zero bids on most of his stuff.
Nuff said.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This one I have a problem with!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170294539503&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> 
> Picture shows eight cars, the box, and the straights. None of these are included in the auction. The most I've seen these go for is about $25.00. Incidently, I sold him one of these, this past fall... for under $15.00. I realize business is business, and it was my own doing to list in the dead time of the year, but scamming people by showing all these extras, which are not included, is pure BS. I also find it a tad curious that the other bidder stopped right at the point (50.01) as the winner.. Hard to match a $$ figue like that. Mebbee it's a coincidence??


not to mention outrageous shipping..as far as the bigblock69 gripe goes,i bought chassis and gearplates off him,they were shipped quickly and were well packed,and he left very good feedback about the transaction...just saying..


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

"you are bidding on a 1969 Xtracction lime green charger with blower
nib,nos with bread wrapper tie in tact "RARE"
buy it now...$12.95
postage ...usps...$10.52

and i've only been looking at this stuff for a month
this is fictitious...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I think people are putting unusually high shipping to offset the ebay 12% on final value. hell I was even thinking of doing it and putting the explanation right in the listing.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If the seller is using an inflated "shipping and handling" fee to make the sales price appear more attractive, then it's up to you to decide whether you are willing to bite on the transaction. As long as you know up front what your total out of pocket cost is going to be, then it's your choice to bid or not. If you think the shipping and handling is truly excessive then report the seller to E-Bay because they only get a cut of the sale price and consider inflated S&H "fee avoidance," something they don't like. Putting an explanation in your listing that you are passing an E-Bay transaction fee along to the buyer is probably a sure fire way to attract negative attention. 

Embellishing an advertisement with extra fluff is just classic salesmanship. Yes, I've been deeply disappointed many times when reality came up on the short end of what the advertising promised. Case in point: Despite several attempts, picking up a 12 pack of mountain stream brewed goodness didn't unleash a bevy of bikini clad babes eager to play some beach volleyball. I carved out a volleyball court from the glacial snow pack that's compressing the remnants of the wet leaves that I should have raked from my moss invaded back yard. Started running some zooming NASCARs in a loop around the snow covered track surrounding the court, you know, the zooming "Snow NASCARs" just like what I''d seen on the TV ad. Even queued up the right music. I build it but they did not come. Maybe it was the ice melter that I used in lieu of sand? All I can say is: life is full of disappointments borne of misleading advertising ... sigh.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

caveat emptor for sure!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> If the seller is using an inflated "shipping and handling" fee to make the sales price appear more attractive, then it's up to you to decide whether you are willing to bite on the transaction. As long as you know up front what your total out of pocket cost is going to be, then it's your choice to bid or not. If you think the shipping and handling is truly excessive then report the seller to E-Bay because they only get a cut of the sale price and consider inflated S&H "fee avoidance," something they don't like. Putting an explanation in your listing that you are passing an E-Bay transaction fee along to the buyer is probably a sure fire way to attract negative attention.
> 
> I could see it as fee avoidance, but only a transfer if it were an auction and not a buy it now. I am sure that is the reasoning behind a lot of it. I have seen a 10 dollar item for 1.00 buy it now with a 12 dollar shipping fee


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

also, what's the problem with a seller trying to get over on ebay's cut anyway?
We all should be doing that.. I haven't yet, but I'm thinking about it.

As long as all the prices are listed, you can't complain about choosing to bid on the item.

I don't bid on ANY item unless I know the shipping costs.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> also, what's the problem with a seller trying to get over on ebay's cut anyway?
> We all should be doing that.. I haven't yet, but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> As long as all the prices are listed, you can't complain about choosing to bid on the item.
> ...


I agree. I couldn't care less about eBay's cut.

Be warned however:
eBay will cancel listings with "excessive shipping and handling fees". As in all your listings that quote similar shipping costs. I know a seller that re-sells garage sale and auction junk (not me BTW). eBay cancelled about two dozen listings (all she had active at the time) giving excessive shipping and handling fees as the reason. As you might well imagine, eBay pockets the listing fees and the auctions simply vanish meaning that she had to re-write the listings from "scratch" when she decided to re-list. FWIW: when her current inventory has been listed, she's done. The stuff that dosen't sell will get one chance at a garage sale. Then it is off to the landfill.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

all eba i doing is creating an opportunity for other auctions sites to grow. 

Typical American Buisness stupidity... 
you have such a good thing going, you decide screw with it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This one I have a problem with!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170294539503&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> 
> Picture shows eight cars, the box, and the straights. None of these are included in the auction. The most I've seen these go for is about $25.00. Incidently, I sold him one of these, this past fall... for under $15.00. I realize business is business, and it was my own doing to list in the dead time of the year, but scamming people by showing all these extras, which are not included, is pure BS. I also find it a tad curious that the other bidder stopped right at the point (50.01) as the winner.. Hard to match a $$ figure like that. Mebbee it's a coincidence??


How's this for a screwing??? (Check the link) There has got to be something seriously wrong with these two individuals!!! Auction ended at what??? For a country bridge??? Holycow!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Siwee wabbit!

It's about the ultra rare side clips!

Duck season!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! How could I possibly forget the ever elusive ultra rare side clips!!! I do hope Mr Boosie will find it in his heart to forgive my neglegence in this highly important, yet so often overlooked critical necessity for 4 lane country bridge setups!!! !!! How in the world could I have missed an important find like those???? I should be drawn and quartered for neglecting to notice those pristine artifacts he graciously threw into that listing!!! Bad me!!! Baaaaaad meee!!! Somebody spank me!!!!!!


Uther Joe

P.S. Wabbit Season!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man thats more money than brains....i could have a bunch of decent cars for that much!


----------

